# Paulding Forest hunt #2



## Jeff Raines (Dec 14, 2008)

Dec.18-21

I'll definately be there the morning of the 18th.Supposed to be on shift the rest of the hunt,but I've put in for last minute vacation and if my co workers will fill the slots I'll be there friday and saturday as well.
Can't make up my mind where I want to go this time though.


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 14, 2008)

me and a guy i work with are probably gonna hunt thursday all day. been watching the weather and it went from 68 with rain to 72 and partly cloudy. i guess its gonna be a little warm. good luck to everyone! we are either going to hunt off 278 or off braswell mt rd.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 14, 2008)

killNgrill said:


> me and a guy i work with are probably gonna hunt thursday all day. been watching the weather and it went from 68 with rain to 72 and partly cloudy. i guess its gonna be a little warm. good luck to everyone! we are either going to hunt off 278 or off braswell mt rd.



I'm thinking seriously about brasswell mt.rd. myself.Since it's only minutes from the house


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't get off Thurs. and Friday, but I will deffenitly be out there Saturday and Sunday, all day, with my son. We need one more for the freezer. Hopefully we can make it happen. We'll be on the south side again, off of 120.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 14, 2008)

Will be there saturday all day with two others. This is a check in hunt where DNR tags the deer right?


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, cant wait to get out there. I need something for the freezer asap. Had no luck all season.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 15, 2008)

Question? One of my coworkers was just telling me of an area he used to hunt and would park by the train tracks. He said there were two little gravel areas next to the tracks he would park in. Are people allowed to park next to the train tracks I drove out there and the areas look to be parking areas but dont want to get in trouble? Will this hunt coinside with the 2nd rut. I dont know when the first rut was.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 15, 2008)

deerbandit said:


> Question? One of my coworkers was just telling me of an area he used to hunt and would park by the train tracks. He said there were two little gravel areas next to the tracks he would park in. Are people allowed to park next to the train tracks I drove out there and the areas look to be parking areas but dont want to get in trouble? Will this hunt coinside with the 2nd rut. I dont know when the first rut was.



I used to hunt over by the tracks as well at McPherson Church area anyway. It's now the Silver Comet Trail and I'm pretty sure they have a big safe zone around that thing...


I might try to hunt depending on the weather. Looks like warm and rain so I'll sign in and hunt if I can.keep me from driving to the club for warm wet hunting I guess...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm thinking seriously about brasswell mt.rd. myself.Since it's only minutes from the house



me too..


----------



## bucktail (Dec 15, 2008)

Jranger said:


> the Silver Comet Trail and I'm pretty sure they have a big safe zone around that thing



Is there any truth to this? If so, how big an area.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 15, 2008)

Railroad tracks-I've killed several deer walking those tracks.You just have to know where the wma lines are.

Silver comet trail-I have never seen a safety zone bordering the trail.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> Railroad tracks-I've killed several deer walking those tracks.You just have to know where the wma lines are.
> 
> Silver comet trail-I have never seen a safety zone bordering the trail.




We are inside the yellow marked trees.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 15, 2008)

ill be there fri-sunday


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 16, 2008)

The area I was going to hunt may be a wash,litterally.The 5 inches of rain last week plus rain today,then a chance for this weekend may make that road impassable for all but the big 4wd


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> The area I was going to hunt may be a wash,litterally.The 5 inches of rain last week plus rain today,then a chance for this weekend may make that road impassable for all but the big 4wd



im thinkin the same thing, looks like we might be huntin off hwy278.


----------



## Lilrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Dont get caught on the railroad was told it is patrolled because of vandalizing that has been going on!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 16, 2008)

Lilrock said:


> Dont get caught on the railroad was told it is patrolled because of vandalizing that has been going on!



We are not even allowed to walk down it with an unloaded gun? The only reason we were going to hunt there is because it is a relatively easy walk for my buddys dad.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 16, 2008)

Let it rain, I gotta jeep, heheheeeeeeeee  
Sure wished I could go Thurs. and Friday, but all I got is the weekends.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 16, 2008)

Logging operation on braswell mountain road has moved.Anyone hunting the area may want to go take a look.
They moved down to where I was gonna hunt,so I'll be back where I was on the first hunt


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Dec 16, 2008)

where have they moved to now?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 16, 2008)

thomas road


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Dec 16, 2008)

nice,  there goes those fake rubs I made


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 17, 2008)

Got a question I know DNR will tag two deer for you. Can you shoot more and use your own tags on this hunt also? Also does anybody know if they are in the 2nd rut yet?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 17, 2008)

deerbandit said:


> Got a question I know DNR will tag two deer for you. Also does anybody know if they are in the 2nd rut yet?



Only 2 deer allowed.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> Logging operation on braswell mountain road has moved.Anyone hunting the area may want to go take a look.
> They moved down to where I was gonna hunt,so I'll be back where I was on the first hunt



me too


----------



## Jranger (Dec 17, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> Logging operation on braswell mountain road has moved.Anyone hunting the area may want to go take a look.
> They moved down to where I was gonna hunt,so I'll be back where I was on the first hunt





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> me too



I may slip in there as well, but it sure is looking like a rain out...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

Jranger said:


> I may slip in there as well, but it sure is looking like a rain out...



sissy


----------



## Xzuatl (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be out Th-Sat rain or shine.


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck everyone, about to head that way, warmest December hunt in 12 years hunting Paulding Forest!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 18, 2008)

wife got up early and shut the alarm off 

Leaving now


----------



## Xzuatl (Dec 18, 2008)

I struck out. Only heard 4 shots all day.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 18, 2008)

This was about the sorriest day I have in a long time.

As I posted before,running late.Started backing out the driveway,forgot treestand in garage,start back in the locked house,forgot the house keys,inside locked house,break in house.Finally get to tree at 8:00,sit till 11,nothing,back in tree at 2,sit till dark,nothing.

I didn't hear any shots


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> This was about the sorriest day I have in a long time.
> 
> As I posted before,running late.Started backing out the driveway,forgot treestand in garage,start back in the locked house,forgot the house keys,inside locked house,break in house.Finally get to tree at 8:00,sit till 11,nothing,back in tree at 2,sit till dark,nothing.
> 
> I didn't hear any shots



ok I aint gonna make tomorrow


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 18, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok I aint gonna make tomorrow



I ahd the woods all to myself this afternoon,if it's like that tomorrow,I'm gonna do some walkin


----------



## Dupree (Dec 18, 2008)

be out in the am!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 18, 2008)

Sat and walked till mid-day, nothing, about 4 shots heard and a ton of turkeys on top of me with most of them (about 20 out of 30) being longbeards and jakes. Hurry up turkey season.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 19, 2008)

saw one deer from the stand running across the ridge in front of me, and then did some scouting and passed on a small buck. He was bedded up and just stood up in front of me. I put my crosshairs on his shoulder but decided not to shoot him. Might go back in the morning, but im not sure yet.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 19, 2008)

This morning saw nothing,time to move from supper club.

Went to another spot and did some walking,found good sign,did a little more scouting saw 1 deer in the pines it gave me the tail.On the way out I was stopped at a little creek admireing a hillside when the wind from me hit that hill,8 or 9 tails went up.I'll be there in the morning.But it's a long walk.

Did see a tom strutting around a hen too


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 19, 2008)

forgot to add

as of noon today,only 1 deer had been checked out


----------



## RVGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

stopped by tonight....3 checked in


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 19, 2008)

Saw nada, herd nada. Be out in the am!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm going back to bed.Showers moving in,loooong walk down a muddy road,just can't get up for it


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 20, 2008)

I got out of town company last night when I got home. Guess I'll have to give it a try tomorow sometime. I had a good feeling about this mornning too, first light, I'll bet they are still meandering around that little holler.


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 20, 2008)

Was out from 545-9am but saw nothing. Am i just the smelliest hunter out there or am i in a crappy area? Getting frustrated cause i aint seen nothing now for 2 paulding hunts.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 20, 2008)

thmbarry, 
This time of year I try to find some good travel routes between the hardwoods and thick areas, (pines). I'd like to beleive they'll hold up in those thick piney areas with this rain comming in. Where I'm hunting at, there's still some acorns laying around and good supply browes for them. Course I'm by no means a really great deer hunter, but I do manage to stumble in to a couple a deer a year  
I also pack in what ever I think I'll be need'n for a whole day out in the woods, food, stool, rain gear, coffee, water etc. If I'm going for meat, I'll hang out till I get something or it gets dark. 
Look for good used travel routes and just hang out for awhile. Wished I could be out there now, but I will be in the morning though. 
I always use the small game hunts, to look over the area I'm going to hunt deer in. Look for plenty of sign in the area, food, cover, etc. I like to find ridges that have a good trail with some cross trails on them that lead to a hollow with thick cover or some piney woods. I'm a meat hunter, so I look for where more deer travel, as oppossed to picking out a single buck and his habits, sometimes ya get lucky and run into mr big too
Keep at it and good luck to ya.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 20, 2008)

ditto what fflintlock said

look for honeysuckle in the pines


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I just got done double check'n my gear, I'm loaded up and ready to hit it hard tomorrow morning, the last day. I still got that good feel'n, so maybe it'll happen and I'll put #2 in the freezer. 
I went up and signed in this evening and talked to some fellers that drug in a few deer, one was a nice 8 pointer, another had a doe. The biologist said that there was only 11 deer checked in and 5 of those were bucks, that was at 5:00 pm. I'm still hopeful 
Good luck to those that are headed out in the am, drag one out !


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 20, 2008)

Had some great areas scouted during the november hunt and couldnt wait to get back out there. To my surprise all the good thick pines (south of 278)were cleared within the last few weeks..bummer. So I tried to hunt the some oaks in between 2 thick pine ridges. Figured something would show but no luck 2 days in a row. Maybe day 3 will bring better luck. Thanks for the advise. Too warm as far as Im concerned.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 21, 2008)

Hunted saturday morning saw two on the way out no shoot. Stopped by the checked station over 400 hunters 3 deer checked out.


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 21, 2008)

3 check out as of 7pm for sunday hunt. Not very good odds. 1 buck (spike), 2 small does.


----------



## Lee (Dec 21, 2008)

Couldn't get out there for one hunt, sounds like I didn't miss much.  Tough luck to all the folks who did.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 22, 2008)

I hunted Sunday, saw 3 does about 9:30. They weren't taking the time to stop and smell no roses either. Kinda thick in there and I could'nt get a good clean shot off, so I came up empty on the last hunt. Man was it windy or what. After about 11:30 it was'nt too bad out. It was nice to get out and have the chance, at least I seen deer. I did a little walking around in the afternoon and found a lot of sign and a few other possibilities for next bow season. Looks like the squirells and rabbits will get my attention now.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

Sheffield WO said:


> November hunt-1307 hunters with 97 deer harvested= 7% success rate.  December hunt 733 hunters with 15 deer harvested=2% success rate.  Combined hunts 2,040 hunters had a 5% success rate...let me hear your thoughts.




almost zero reason to hunt there anymore.  I like sitting in a tree as much or more than anyone on the planet, but prefer to do it either where the deer are or at least where there is a better chance of deer.


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 22, 2008)

I am sure some people are going to say it has something to do with the food source or the moon etc. etc. etc. The facts are with so many doe days on clubs surrounding the wma its affecting the entire area.


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Dec 22, 2008)

Paulding forest cannot sustain the doe harvest that has been in place for the past several years.  They are managing this place like it is a middle Ga.  WMA.  Its not.  No agriculture for miles and poor soils and poor browse.
There were more deer up here when it was the Paulding Sportsmen club, and open all season, than there is now.  
The mangers need to end the doe days for a few years and put in some antler restrictions and quit managing for insurance companies!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

SCOTT HILDERBRAND said:


> Paulding forest cannot sustain the doe harvest that has been in place for the past several years.  They are managing this place like it is a middle Ga.  WMA.  Its not.  No agriculture for miles and poor soils and poor browse.
> There were more deer up here when it was the Paulding Sportsmen club, and open all season, than there is now.
> The mangers need to end the doe days for a few years and put in some antler restrictions and quit managing for insurance companies!




yep back in the old days it was easier to see and kill a deer.  back when it was open all season.  I hunted there from 88-02 or so and it was basically my big hunting club  I killed 3 deer or so a year off it without issues.  now you are hard pressed to see 3 deer if hunting on the managed hunts


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 22, 2008)

In previous years the hunt dates were earlier in november and december. The december hunt was somewhere around dec 6, 7, 8. 
Is there an particular reason that it was moved to late dec. this year?
We always saw a lot of deer activity on those early december hunts.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

killNgrill said:


> In previous years the hunt dates were earlier in november and december. The december hunt was somewhere around dec 6, 7, 8.
> Is there an particular reason that it was moved to late dec. this year?
> We always saw a lot of deer activity on those early december hunts.



I could be wrong, but I would bet the success rate has been lower than 10% for a bunch of years


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 22, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I could be wrong, but I would bet the success rate has been lower than 10% for a bunch of years



I don't think it's EVER been over 10%

But here's my thoughts
I've never had a problem finding deer on PF,just takes a lot of walking,Does that make me a better hunter?No way,.....just healthier
There has been a lot of timber cutting on PF within the last year,this had moved the deer around somewhat.Within the next 2 years,there will be a lot of browse where there were pine deserts the last 5 years.
Leave the gates closed all the time.Most folks ain't going to walk in very far or if they do,those young deer might not get shot because of a long drag.Closed gates will also save DNR money on road maintenance.Some of the gates should be moved.Thomas road for example,the gate should be at the graveyard,or maybe at the bottom of the hill.
Food plots-In the areas that the state,county and feds own we can plant food plots.I'll volunteer to help.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 22, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> yep back in the old days it was easier to see and kill a deer.  back when it was open all season.  I hunted there from 88-02 or so and it was basically my big hunting club  I killed 3 deer or so a year off it without issues.  now you are hard pressed to see 3 deer if hunting on the managed hunts



I grew up hunting out there as well... The deer were a bit more motivated to move back then as well...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 22, 2008)

This buck is from 1990,taken from what once was sportsmans club.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

jeff, I would be willing to bet that there has not been 10 more that size or larger taken in the last 18 years there


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 22, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> jeff, I would be willing to bet that there has not been 10 more that size or larger taken in the last 18 years there



oh heck yeah,at least.I'd bet the quality and quantity has gotten better within the last 18 years.Back then anything that moved got shot.
I remember as a kid in the 70's walking those railroad tracks with my dad,you was lucky to see a deer all year


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> I don't think it's EVER been over 10%
> 
> But here's my thoughts
> I've never had a problem finding deer on PF,just takes a lot of walking,Does that make me a better hunter?No way,.....just healthier
> ...



I don't believe that we should have to limit ourselves to having to cover half of gods country to have a good deer hunt.  Its hard to get kids interested in this sport and to keep older folks coming out to hunt if  we are lucky just to see a deer.  You might have been successful but the numbers are way down. Ride dirt roads after a rain and count sets of tracks.  Its pitiful. 
 Does anyone think that PF can sustain 100 does taken off every year plus what wonders onto surrounding land and is killed?


----------



## atgolfer (Dec 22, 2008)

why don't they just go to a quota hunt for the next several years? Put your name in, get drawn for a 2 week hunt, 4 deer limit. 200 hunter limit. 2 hunts Middle of Nov and 1st of December. 

I also would help with food plots.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 22, 2008)

SCOTT HILDERBRAND said:


> I don't believe that we should have to limit ourselves to having to cover half of gods country to have a good deer hunt.  Its hard to get kids interested in this sport and to keep older folks coming out to hunt if  we are lucky just to see a deer.  You might have been successful but the numbers are way down. Ride dirt roads after a rain and count sets of tracks.  Its pitiful.
> Does anyone think that PF can sustain 100 does taken off every year plus what wonders onto surrounding land and is killed?



But a lot of those roads are 4wd accessable only,and a lot of the time folks will just drive down the road,turn around and go back out.None of those roads are open during bow season or turkey season


----------



## Big10point (Dec 22, 2008)

Hunted at PF all bow season in a creek bottom that rained acorns all bow season and did not see one deer.  Third year in a row that i've hunted at PF and have yet to see a deer from my stand....  very sad.  They need to do something about that.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't have the time right now to get into this real heavy, but.
I'd say limit number of deer taken at Paulding Forest to just 1  deer a year, either sex.  No QDM
Instead of 2 four day hunts, have 1 seven day hunt the 1st of December.
Archery hunt could be 3 weeks in October.
You could even add a Muzzleloader season in there for a 4 day hunt some time in November. 
I think the roads should stay open durring the hunt, who in the world wants to drag a deer 3/4 of a mile or more to a parking lot. I try to go as far back in as I can, to stay away from the crowds and find better food and cover. 
I really don't beleive we need a Quota or QDM hunt at Paulding Forest. 
You could just do away with modern firearms hunts and make it archery and blackpowder (a side lock weapon) only. I've only hunted the southern portion of it, maybe 6 times over a 6 year period. I have seen deer half of those times. But I always see plenty of sign, so I know they are there, at that time any way. 
I don't know what the correct solution is, as I don't have all the facts, but I'd dang sure love to continue hunting Paulding Forest. If it came to it, I'd be more then happy to help volunteer for what ever needed done. But I some how doubt the state will except any volunteer work. I'm all for keeping Paulding a good place to hunt.
We always here what the hunters want, what does the state think they may want, or would like to do ?
Gerald Eyer


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

all the ideas of limits and qdm etc etc are fine etc that the problem is that folks are not killing deer there now.  limiting that wont help much.

when you see a thousand folks on a hunt and 10 deer taken its pitiful


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes sir, you are right, but will a limit start saving a few for breeding stock ? 
And, instead of me killing six and just being allowed to kill only 1, will that give you a chance to kill one and up the the written sucess rate per hunter ?
Your right though, more then that needs done.
Gerald


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't hunt the southern part of the wma,so I don't know the situation there.
But on the northern section the roads are mostly just red clay.Most folks don't get out and do their footwork before the hunts,because the gates are closed and they don't want to walk that far.They wait until the morning of the first hunt,then drive down the roads looking for sign from the vehicle.They don't see anything,they drive to another spot.
The place I found friday was over a mile behind a locked gate.I mean there wasn't a single track in the road for a mile,but then I found a bunch.Just my laziness kept me from going back saturday.


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeff, southern section is the same. Deer sightings wayy down.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes the roads are the same.
I see so many plastic bottles, aluiminun cans, survaoirs tape hang'n in the trees, that it makes me ill !
If your a woodsman, you should be able to locate and navigate your spot into the woods. With todays population, this is a dieing practice, to say the least ! Don't thing I'm get'n off topic, I ain't. These are the folks that are make'n up our laws and deciding what's best for our families. Horns and or body count seem more important then anything else in todays society. I hunt to feed my family, and, because I really enjoy being in the woods. To me, it's as good or better then sex, yes I said sex ! 
It's a way of life, a comitment to the woods, to myself. I would like to think I can help control it, to preserve it for my grandsons. 
As you all kept saying, things are changing. 
Why ?
It's the same ground, what are we doing different right now, today ? 
What are "we" doing different or "wrong" that's changing it ?
It's "our" land, let's fix it !
It's not isolated either, it's all of Georgia, what can we do ?
Look at the "Hunting" forum, folks are complaining all over the place. Is it a legitmate gripe, or just a hunt for horns ?
We are spreading out quit a bit in the "urban" land sprawl, is that a problem ? How many sub divisions are started but not finished, plowed all the trees, but no houses are built. How much farming has died since we we're all boys and remembered all the good times ? We all remember the plots we use to hunt as boys and young men, that are now posted, or have buildings on them. 
Yea, hunting as a tradition and a way of life, has been replaced with the 21st century and all it's bad tidings, that's a fact !
 We are deffenitly going to decline, there's no way around it, that's a fact !  After all, it is the 21st century.  We have a new meaning for hunting today, it's called competition 
I am not extreme, I'm truthful, think about it !
Yesterday is gone, and I'm sad for it, I do wish I could bring it back, not gonna happen !
We gotta figure out how to keep it alive in the 21st century !
Our values have changed and so have we. What can, and more importantly, what should we do to preserve it ?
 This will take us all, not one man short, but all of us, to keep hunting alive in the future, to keep the game here, to keep the lands that the game need here. Shall we stand side by side, or horns apart ?
Yea, it's a bit dramatic, but I really hope it get's the point accross, cause that's dramatic too !  
Gerald Eyer


----------



## cor95123 (Dec 24, 2008)

im all for the closed gates,, i walked in to my favoite place this year after finding the gates locked,,and had it all to my self,,saw 8 deer on the last hunt,,i would love to be able to bow hunt my spot(not far from thomas road gate) in novmber,, if every body would ask dnr to run archery season up into novmber  it could happen,.,.,.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 24, 2008)

plenty of deer at paulding. Saw deer all but two or three trips during bow season. never have much trouble finding deer, but since it is 3 miles down the road I guess that helps my odds? both rifle hunts I could have killed small bucks but didn't, i used the same control that I wish dnr would implement for everyone. I have one deer on the GON 100" list and another that hasnt been scored that is bigger than the one already on the list. There is no shortage of deer, but mature bucks?........YES!

Would love to see it go to one rifle hunt with QDM rstrictions the second weekend of november, then about a 2 week bow hunt after the rifle hunters stir the woods up. Just my .02 worth though.


----------

